# Homemade Fly Line Tamers



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

Im going to make my own, I have purchased the 1/16" Polycarbonate, My Question is how do you guys making your own create the seam, Rivets? epoxy? Ive searched the threads,and would like a little more detail. any tips/advice is welcomed, i plan to construct this weekend....Thanks-Salt


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Much easier and last way longer.


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweeeeeet .. How much you charge to make me one?


----------



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

Where did you find your bucket? I have been all over Houston searching, finally gave up and bought the sheet of poly....


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=22755&clickid=redirect

15 gallon size


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

How's the structural rigidity after you made the deep cut? Tried this with a similar bucket, but the heat makes the sides roll in after I made the deep cut to it.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> How's the structural rigidity after you made the deep cut? Tried this with a similar bucket, but the heat makes the sides roll in after I made the deep cut to it.


The bucket is industrial. I have no issues at all.


----------



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks i ordered one!!!


----------



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

What did you use for the weight?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I used 5200 to hold down a 10lb plate. I then cut out a circle of EVA foam from the floor I put down in my sons play room. I then used 5200 to bond the foam to the plate.  From Wally World I got the thickests weed eater line and cut 4 inch pieces and superglued them into the foam.  

I cut the rim off the bucket with a hack saw.  

Took a sheet of drawing paper and folded it in half long ways, drew the pattern I wanted for the cut out.  Cut it out with sissors then unfolded the paper and had a perfect stencil to trace on the bucket.  Used the hack saw and cut out the opening.  

Got door edge molding from Auto Zone and just trimmed out the whole bucket.  

I had a piece of grey indoor out door carpet I traced,  cut out and glued to the bottom. 



















































Before I went to cutting on the bucket.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Bay! That looks clean and professional, gonna have to do it myself.


----------



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the details! Good Saturday morning project!!!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Hell yea!

Post the results


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Very well done... When my anglers need a stripping basket we just use one of those collapsing lawn/leaf containers (nylon with metal coil spring to stand it up).

I've done some experimenting with weight in the bottom of line tamers and came up with three different solutions. The first is simply an old 8" fly wheel (the kind with a pulley surface -no teeth) that weighs about five pounds... The second is to soak a beach towel and work it into the bottom (provides a great surface for line and hold quite a bit of water weight). The last method won't work unless you have a solid container for your line tamer... we just add about three inches of water to hold things down (the added benefit is that your line really shoots well since it's nice and wet as it comes up out of the container.... Years ago I knew folks that would use a block of ice for their tamer -that does quite a good job as well (but might not be a "micro" solution....).


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Hmmmmm

I like the water idea! I may deconstruct mine and test


----------

